# shimano torium



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I've heard some bad reviews about the torium as a jigging reel. However, I was wondering if this reel would work for bottom fishing for snapper, grouper, and other bottom dwellers. With the negative reviews I've heard I would not really consider the reel however the low price and nice features it is advertises got me interested. So my question is if this reel could hold up against bottom dwellers just bottom fishing?


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Wirelessly posted (iPhone)

Been several million sold for just that purpose. No it ain't the ultimate grouper reel but it's a decent general purpose bottom fisher for the money.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I use the Shimano Trynos. Good all around reels.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I've got 2 that I use for jigging only and haven't had any problems cranking up plenty of AJ's. I haven't tried them for bottom fishing but they would probably do well. They're high speed so come up fast but with high speed (I think 6 to 1), cranking a big fish is more difficult. It's a trade off without 2 speeds to shift for leverage.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 2 of them. I replaced the drag washers with cabon tex, after 5 years of fishing them hard. Lots of AJ, grouper and snapper + tuna on the jig. I had to replace a dog gear also. I don't think that is too bad for the abuse they have taken. No reel is going to be perfect, and they all break eventually. Just buy it, fish it, and clean it up after every trip.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've sold tons of them and haven't had that many brought back compared with how many I've sold. Most of the ones that have come back were treated like crap.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a friend that has about 10 of them. They work great for bottom fishing. I think the few problems he's had is when someone borrows them and doesn't freshwater rinse them.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought one to use for bottom fishing and loved it till my wife took it over as "her reel". I knew it was gone when she said, "Oh good you grabbed mine." and picked up the Torium. I fish a Trynos now. It's a little heavyer but I love it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Let me say this, they are decent reels for the money but if you lock down the drag they will come unglued. If you have such a problem do not, I repeat do Not send it back to Shimano. Contact Alantani and he will give you a schematics on the reel and tell you which parts to upgrade and then it will be almost bullet proof. Contrary to what anyone one tells you, this reel is not made for high drag, the antireverse will fail.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Have used a t30 for bottom fishing for years. Loaded with 65lb braid. Have not had any issues at all, fast light reel. However, have never had the need to lock down the drag either.
Have switched to an okuma Cedros spinning reel on a jigging rod for bottom fishing. Thinking I like it more..


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

redlegs said:


> Have used a t30 for bottom fishing for years. Loaded with 65lb braid. Have not had any issues at all, fast light reel. However, have never had the need to lock down the drag either.
> Have switched to an okuma Cedros spinning reel on a jigging rod for bottom fishing. Thinking I like it more..


Okuma? Really? Every Okuma I ever saw or used was garbage. I wouldn't ever buy an Okuma.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

I have 8 toruim 30s and 1 20 I love them for bottom fishing. I did have the anti reverse fail on one when we were trolling with it in NC for dolphin hung one about 35lbs and the guy fighting it tightened the drag down. loosened it and haven't had a problem since. I do want to talk to allantani to upgrade ll of mine before next year. Also fish with the okuma spinning too I like it alot, but not as much as my saragosa. and use trynos for big fish on the bottom.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

sniper said:


> Okuma? Really? Every Okuma I ever saw or used was garbage. I wouldn't ever buy an Okuma.


yah. Using the Okuma CJ-80s and agree with you; up until this one, they all look like junk. Is sort of an experiment (being a conventional fan). So far so good; on the several trips, large RS's and jack and its held up.

Still have and use the Torium but the spinning set-up is lighter, feels better (to me) and more versatile


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> Let me say this, they are decent reels for the money but if you lock down the drag they will come unglued. If you have such a problem do not, I repeat do Not send it back to Shimano. Contact Alantani and he will give you a schematics on the reel and tell you which parts to upgrade and then it will be almost bullet proof. Contrary to what anyone one tells you, this reel is not made for high drag, the antireverse will fail.


So if I cant lock down the drag without it failing how much heat could I put on a fish safetly? like 15 lbs? If this is the case I may just go with another option like the avet sx; because the higher drag and lower price was the most attractive thing for me about this reel. 

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Reel Wins said:


> So if I cant lock down the drag without it failing how much heat could I put on a fish safetly? like 15 lbs? If this is the case I may just go with another option like the avet sx; because the higher drag and lower price was the most attractive thing for me about this reel.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can put 15# of drag without much problem. Like I said if it blows just upgrade it and then it is one tough reel. It also doesn't cost that much to upgrade.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

sniper said:


> Okuma? Really? Every Okuma I ever saw or used was garbage. I wouldn't ever buy an Okuma.




Since Tiburon and Okuma joined together, they have started producing some really nice stuff.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

They are the worst reels I have ever purchased! Anything that needs to be immediately upgraded is junk in my opinion. Shimano has known there is a problem with these reels for years and have done nothing about it and continue to sell defective reels. There are WAAAY to many options out there, DO NOT buy one. I own and operate several charter boats and have not had near the problems with any other reels, Toriums are JUNK!!!!!


----------

